# For all tomato growers- U need 1 of these



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

I made some garlic/basil pasta sauce yesterday using this handed down Victorio Strainer #200. Mom would have been proud of me.

What's great is all you have to do is wash, core and quarter. No peeling. 
The strainer spits the seeds and skins out the front and all you get is the puree...ie juice.

Add water,your fav spices and your on your way...

Of course, It came out great...all went to my MIL.:spineyes:

14#'s made 4 qts.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like it. It takes me forever to make salsa. I still hand chop everything. LOL!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got one of those. You can buy extra sieves that have different size holes for different uses. One, I use for making tomato juice and bloody mary mix. I use the fine sieve to deseed raspberry pulp. We use the raspberry pulp to make smoothies, shakes and other desserts. Also freeze a lot of raspberry pulp to use later. 

I wish that it was taller. You have to use kind of a short bowl under it because there isn't a lot of clearance.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a cool rig.Going start hunting me one.Thanks for the pics. and heads up.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Ebay has a bunch of them and parts.


----------



## dmc63 (Nov 25, 2013)

We have one and works great. Wife runs the tomato thur twice and gets extra juice.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing! Where can I get one of these?


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

here is the newer model...amazon...also saw it at walmart's website.

http://www.amazon.com/Victorio-VKP250-Strainer-Sauce-Maker/dp/B001I7FP54


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it just for making juice? I like some meat in my salsa. Guess, thats why I just do everything by hand. I want more than juice I'm a meat & potato guy. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My dad uses one to make sauce and juice. He loves it!


----------

